# How to solve the problem of LOOSE lens hoods?



## 00Q (Jan 20, 2012)

Just a very simple question. 

Sometimes I buy a new lens, or a second hand lens. The lens hood can be a bit loose. Ie it doesnt click on tightly. 

Is this purely to do with the lens hood? Or the plastic screw on on the lens body as well? ie can I solve this simple problem by buying a new lens hood (eg on ebay?)

thanks!


----------



## NWPhil (Jan 20, 2012)

,,,I guess, but then buy it new - otherwise might hace similar issues.
They are cheap - cheaper if you buy generic
Or you buy that dorky string


----------



## branden (Jan 21, 2012)

Wrap a piece of scotch tape around the connecting rim of the hood. You only have to use about an inch of tape. That's about the extra thickness needed to tighten a loose hood, in my experience. I guess if yours is looser than that, use a thicker tape, such as electrical tape.


----------



## pwp (Jan 21, 2012)

Something I have used for years to firm up lens back caps that get loose with wear is to apply heat/flame to the lugs inside the cap to gently expand them. I use a cheap gas cigarette lighter. It works. 

Recently I bought an eBay hood for a 24-105 f/4is and it was irritatingly sloppy. I looked at how the mechanism in the hood made it's lock onto the lens, targeted that area and hit it with the heat.

Outcome? A perfectly firm hood.

Paul Wright


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 31, 2012)

Ardea said:


> 00Q said:
> 
> 
> > Just a very simple question.
> ...



Ardea was faster! Grrrrr.... ;D


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 31, 2012)

chewing gum, or blu-tak for the less-festy option...


----------

